# Festival of Nettles, Scottish Crannog Center.



## solak (Feb 3, 2009)

Have booked Monday off so I can go to _This_ Will try to get some photos and may be some vid's



http://www.crannog.co.uk/docs/crannog_centre/events_diary.html

http://www.crannog.co.uk/index.html


----------



## solak (Feb 3, 2009)

So went to the Crannog (we go so often were on 1st name terms with the staff )

Now the main reason for going was to get some hands on with the nettle weaving.

So...

The nice lady in the hat was the teacher.










Some of the things she had made out of nettle










Me bashing some dry nettle stems










what you get after the bashing.










Sorting out the fibers










The pulp thats left over is saved










And if mix with water in to a kind of Paper Mache you can make something like this










Carding the fibers










After carding its like a ball of cotton fluff










Then roll the fibers in to a tube










Then it can be twisted in to a rough yarn










Was my 1st go at making this and I did learn a lot, I did however use some of my nettle cordage knowledge to twist the fibers at I had no luck useing a drop spindle

A photo of the Crannog from the carpark










All in all a nice day out and some knowledge gained.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

Very cool.


----------

